# Tornado Figueira da Foz, 08/01/2011 (por confirmar)



## cloud9 (8 Jan 2011 às 14:45)

Segundo o Correio da Manhã

Tornado causa estragos na Figueira da Foz

Uma loja de móveis da zona industrial da Figueira da Foz ficou este sábado parcialmente destruída e outros dois pavilhões sofreram danos devido a um tornado, disse fonte da Protecção Civil municipal.




Na loja Faiamóvel, o vento forte arrancou duas montras de grande dimensão,  uma das quais, num dos topos do edifício, foi projectada vários metros para o exterior, junto com dois sofás e outro mobiliário.

Os proprietários foram avisados por um vizinho do estabelecimento, alertado,  pelas 5h00, para o barulho provocado pelo vento forte. "Uma montra saiu para a rua e outra [na frente do pavilhão] entrou pela loja dentro. Deve ter havido remoinhos de vento que arrastaram os móveis", disse aos jornalistas Luís Nunes, director de serviços da Faiamóvel.

A loja vai estar fechada ao público durante o fim de semana para operações de limpeza e reparação dos estragos provocados pelo fenómeno atmosférico,  adiantou. Os prejuízos não foram ainda contabilizados mas, segundo Luís Nunes, deverão ascender a "alguns milhares de euros".

Do outro lado da rua, a pouco mais de 100 metros, a empresa Moveis Silvério  também sofreu danos no topo de um pavilhão e na cobertura do parque de estacionamento. O vento "dobrou" a estrutura metálica, arrancando do chão as "sapatas" de suporte da mesma, mas não atingiu o espaço de exposição. O proprietário, José Silvério, estimou os estragos em "cerca de sete  mil euros", o montante necessário para remover e substituir as estruturas danificadas.

Já no armazém de uma metalúrgica, parte do telhado foi arrancado e os  escritórios sofreram danos. Fonte da Protecção Civil municipal esclareceu que se tratou de um tornado "de fraca intensidade", que provocou danos "de pequena dimensão".


----------



## Lousano (8 Jan 2011 às 20:14)

*Re: Tornado Figueira da Foz, 8/01*

Não sei se foi um tornado na Figueira da Foz e sem radar de Coruche ainda dificulta mais a análise.

Como é referido na comunicação social, tudo se terá passado cerca das 05H00 na Figueira da Foz, logo por esta zona, algo mais intenso surgiria entre as 05H45 e as 06H15.

As estações amadoras por aqui registaram o seguinte:

Miranda do Corvo:







Está localizada num vale pouco favorável a ventos fortes.

É uma La Crosse.


Lousã:






Está num local muito propício a ventos fortes de todos os quadrantes.

É uma La Crosse e não é a primeira vez que exibe rajadas de vento erróneas.


Penacova:






Encontra-se no vale do Mondego, com encostas íngremes a Norte e Sul.

É uma Oregon .


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2011 às 22:07)

*Re: Tornado Figueira da Foz, 8/01*

Sem grandes dados nem testemunhos directos do fenómeno (foi de madrugada) ficamos sempre na dúvida. Alguém viu alguma coisa na TV ou sites (tipo de estragos, existência dum trajecto, testemunhos, etc) que dê alguma plausibilidade à tese de Tornado, ou que possa ter sido afinal outro fenómeno de vento ?

Apenas encontrei estas fotos que não mostram nada de especial:
















(c) Vânia Furet/ As Beiras


Mais fotos aqui:
http://www.asbeiras.pt/2011/01/mini-tornado-causa-estragos-na-zona-industrial-da-figueira-da-foz/


----------



## Hazores (9 Jan 2011 às 00:52)

*Re: Tornado Figueira da Foz, 8/01*

boa noite, 

vi uma reportagem que deu na televisão, embora não perceba muito do assunto, sinceramente não me pareceu nada que fosse um tornado, já quando disseram que tinha sido um tornado em santa maria fiquei "de pé atrás", mas este ainda me pareceu "menos tornado" que o de santa maria.
na minha opinião agora qualquer estrago que seja provocado por vento em portugal a população e a comunicação social dizem logo que é um tornado.


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2011 às 10:50)

Mais algumas fotografias





















(c) Ricardo Jesus / via TVI





> *Zona Industrial “varrida” por tornado que provocou bastantes estragos*
> 
> Fenómeno causou avultados danos na Metalomecânica, Faiamóvel e Móveis Silvério, na Zona Industrial da Figueira da Foz
> Pouco passava das 5h00 da madrugada, quando a Figueira da Foz foi assolada por fortes ventanias e muita chuva, havendo até um corte geral de energia, mas nada fazia prever que provocasse tão avultados danos na Zona Industrial.
> ...








Pelo que percebi, terá sido nesta zona industrial/armazéns, entre o mar e as salinas, zona bastante exposta





http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=40.113625,-8.850217&spn=0.01408,0.042272&t=h&z=15


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2011 às 12:18)

Mesmo sem fotos e pelos relatos dou mais credibilidade à possibilidade de Ferreira do Zêzere que a este na Figueira Foz, estas fotos não provam que seja tornado, mas sim ventos fortes apenas. E até de grandes forças horizontais, possivelmente descendentes e não ascendentes como os tornados...
Faltam relatos e fotos do tornado em si, era de noite, mas se fosse tornado teria sido pior, ou mesmo que não fosse a deslocação dos objectos seria maior pelo levantamento...


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2011 às 15:20)

Efeito Downburst apenas. 






As linhas de instabilidade tinham esta particularidade, chuva misturada com granizo e rajadas de vento forte nos momentos iniciais da descarga de água.


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2011 às 17:20)

*Re: Tornado Figueira da Foz, 8/01*



Vince disse:


> Sem grandes dados nem testemunhos directos do fenómeno (foi de madrugada) ficamos sempre na dúvida. Alguém viu alguma coisa na TV ou sites (tipo de estragos, existência dum trajecto, testemunhos, etc) que dê alguma plausibilidade à tese de Tornado, ou que possa ter sido afinal outro fenómeno de vento ?
> 
> Apenas encontrei estas fotos que não mostram nada de especial:
> 
> ...



Esta foto pode ser determinante...se o vidro estiver partido e espalhado dentro do edificio, em principio seria um Downburst....caso estivesse espalhado na rua ( descompressão explosiva) talvez fosse um tornado...

Mas estou mais inclinado para um Downburst, ou eventualmente Gustnado, do que Tornado, pois há evidencias de uma grande força horizontal e descendente, e tambem houve uma boa dispersão geografica onde se detectou ventos intensos á hora da ocorrencia...


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2011 às 18:30)

*Re: Tornado Figueira da Foz, 8/01*



stormy disse:


> Esta foto pode ser determinante...se o vidro estiver partido e espalhado dentro do edificio, em principio seria um Downburst....caso estivesse espalhado na rua ( descompressão explosiva) talvez fosse um tornado...




Há fotos de um sofá que saiu para fora, mas pelo que percebi numa outra notícia, o vento entrou por um lado da loja/armazém e saiu por outro, arrastando variados objectos.





(c) CM




De qualquer forma, essa ideia das descompressões explosivas é uma ideia errada há muito abandonada subsistindo hoje apenas como mito ou inverdade. 

Antigamente nos EUA na iminência de um Tornado recomendava-se que nas casas se abrissem janelas, mas hoje recomendam precisamente o contrário, não o fazer. Para o centro de muito baixa pressão de um forte tornado se aproximar o suficiente de um local de modo a haver descompressão explosiva, as janelas (ou outras estruturas) já teriam cedido antes com o efeito do forte vento e detritos em redor do centro, neutralizando o gradiente isobárico. Além de que as casas, mesmo fechadas, não são propriamente uma câmara isobárica estanque, longe disso. As casas parece que explodem, mas não é isso que acontece. Nalguns vídeos bastante conhecidos em que vemos um telhado a saltar quase na vertical como se se tratasse duma explosão, na verdade isso é atribuído a um efeito aerodinâmico.
. 
E neste caso ainda menos, a ser um tornado seria bastante fraco e duvido que existisse significativo gradiente de pressão.




> To get to the very center of a mature tornado (where the pressure may be low enough to cause some explosive effects), the windows would have to endure 100-200 mph winds in the walls of the vortex. Those winds would be laden with boards, stones, cars, trees, telephone poles, and the neighbor's roof shingles as well as wind pressure of more than 100 pounds per square foot. This barrage would blow more than enough ventilation holes in the building to allow any pressure difference to be equalized.
> 
> Even with the windows closed, most houses and commercial buildings have enough openings to vent the pressure difference in the time that it takes for a tornado to pass. The engineering team at Texas Tech's Institute for Disaster Research (Minor et al., 1977) point out that the pressure drop inside a tornado with 260 mph winds is only about 10%, or just 1.4 pounds per square inch. Most buildings can vent this difference through its normal openings in about three seconds. That is sufficient time even if the tornado is moving forward at a very rapid 60 mph. In the real world, the discussion is pointless. That violent a tornado would totally blow apart a house before the central low pressure ever arrived. Venting of air to relieve pressure would not be an issue.
> 
> http://www.tornadoproject.com/myths/myths.htm






> When houses or other structures are destroyed by a tornado, they are not simply blown down by the high winds: they appear to explode. For many years it was believed that the low pressure of the tornado vortex caused such explosions. According to this theory, if the pressure outside a building drops very quickly the air inside may not escape fast enough (through cracks, holes, and the like) to equalize the pressure difference. The higher pressure inside the building then pushes out windows or whole walls, and the structure looks like it had exploded. *Studies of tornado damage have shown that buildings do not actually explode in this manner. Instead, high wind passing over a house roof acts like the air moving over an airplane wing: it gives the roof an upward force or lift which tends to raise the roof vertically off the house. Winds also enter the building through broken windows or doors pressurizing the house as one would blow up a balloon. The combination of these forces tends to blow the walls and roof off the structure from the inside out giving the appearance of an explosion.*






> 3. BUILDINGS DO NOT EXPLODE
> 
> *It was once thought that the low pressure within tornadoes caused buildings to explode. This theory was based on the erroneous assumption that a building somehow remains structurally intact after passing the radius of maximum winds on the periphery of the tornado. Furthermore, the theory assumes that the building remained sealed such that the barometric pressure inside the building can become significantly greater than outside.*
> 
> Studies of tornado damage presented by Mehta [1976] and Minor [1976] indicated that building damage initiates from wind pressure breaching the building, not from low barometric pressure. The wind typically enters the building through broken windows or doors. Evidence of mud, insulation, glass shards, and wood missiles inside buildings that remain partially intact indicate wind had entered the buildings. Openings on the windward side of a building actually increase the internal wind pressures, resulting in additional uplift on the roof (Figure 1). Thus persons are no longer advised to open their windows in advance of a tornado. Another reason is that flying debris will likely break the windows anyway; thus people should use any advance warning time to seek appropriate shelter rather than opening windows.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2011 às 19:08)

Boas,


A estação amadora MeteoFigueira não terá alguns registos que possam ajudar??

http://www.meteofig.com/


Creio que fica a NE da cidade (no Saltadouro)


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jan 2011 às 19:13)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> A estação amadora MeteoFigueira não terá alguns registos que possam ajudar??
> ...



Já tinha visto. A rajada máxima do mês é de 61,1 km/h no dia 6 às 13:52. No dia 8, tem é o record de vento médio pela altura do evento, mas nada de significativo. O máximo Rainrate também é da altura do evento e esse já é significativo.


----------



## Profetaa (10 Jan 2011 às 01:07)

Huummm.
Não acredito que tivesse sido um tornado....
Resido a cerca de 35 kms a N da Figueira. Nesse dia registei por volta das 5h30m várias rajadas de 45.4 km/h, conforme podem ver no registo disponibilizado online.








A minha namorada trabalha na Figueira, e entra por volta dessa hora apenas falou em ventos muito fortes, mesmo no percurso até ao mesmo não observou nada de muito extraordinário, nem ouviu comentar sobre tal.
No dia 29 de Outubro de 2010, ventos muito fortes ( e não um tornado)provocaram danos parecidos em Febres e não foi um tornado....
como podem ver na noticia


----------

